# Why Wont My Male Bearded Dragon Mate With My Female ????



## Scoty88 (Jan 3, 2011)

_*Hello I Have A Male And Female BD's They Have Been Confirmed, My Female Was With A Other Male Dragon Before I Got Her Off A Friend She Has Also Layed Eggs A While Back Now Not To My Male, My Male Was Also With A Female But She Past Away My Male And Female Have Been Paired Together Now For Aleast 5 Months Now No Signs From My Male No Head Bobbing Nothing Just Sits Off On His Log, My Viv Is 3.5ft High 2.7ft Across 1.1ft Front To Back, Temps Are what There Meant To Be, I have Just A Heat Mat In Cool Area And A Zoo Med Powersun 100 Watt, Eat Well Poo Well 

Any Advice ?

Thanks :2thumb:*_


----------



## Ruffun (Apr 22, 2010)

How old are they both?


----------



## Scoty88 (Jan 3, 2011)

My Male Is About 3 Years+ And Same


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

The viv should really be longer than higher. Maybe you should try getting a 4/5ft long vivarium and see how that goes


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

you shouldnt have a heat mate as they cant tell when they are too hot underneath so can burn

do you have a uvb light?


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Your male is a responsible reptile and knows how many unwanted beardies are already bred in this country and desperate for homes.

He has looked at the classifieds and the rescues up and down the country and thought... 'I will be responsible and not bring more of these poor creatures into the world when people cant even give them away'

Maybe he read this following post by my friend Rick ...

Just for those of you who have/are getting a pair of dragons “…because it would be nice to try breeding…..”. 

This year we have hatched 57 babies, these are from 1 female who laid 3 clutches fertilized during one period of mating. This is not unusual and it is possible to get 25~30 eggs per clutch with some females. 
With this number of eggs you need a reasonably sized incubator somewhere where you can check it regularly to see the eggs are healthy, developing well and in due course (between 55 & 90 days +/-) hatching. This is where the fun starts as within 3~5 days they will begin eating, so you need to prepare finely diced vegetables daily, plus of course, crickets, probably 7 boxes a week for one clutch. Once they’ve had their first feed in the morning you of course then have to clean the droppings out of the viv. (healthy well fed babies seem to be able to go twice a day!) Mid morning or very early afternoon comes the second feed of the day, with a possible 3rd feed around 3~4 pm if they’re still hungry. Having put around 20 babies in a 4ft viv. after a couple of weeks you’ll need to split them into two lots as they’ll be squabbling over food and growing at different rates – so now you need 2 vivs. 3~4 weeks after the first hatching the second lot will hatch and as a RESPONSIBLE owner you WILL NOT have sold the first babies because they need to be around 8 weeks old to have a real chance of survival at the hands of a newbie. 

So …., now you have another 20 odd babies and need another viv., in fact another 2 because they also will have to be separated before the first clutch goes. Here you call for the bank manager, as you need a loan to cover the additional crickets needed to feed the ever increasing horde. Thankfully just before the third clutch hatch you sell the first to your local pet shop, who up ‘til now you have castigated for their lack of reptile knowledge and the generally poor conditions in which their stock is kept. They however only give you around 10~15% of their retail price which means that the cost of food and general maintenance has only just been covered. 

That sale has cleared 2 vivs and your last clutch are now hatching, trouble is that you held back a few slow growth babies in one viv, this means that you need another one!! Back to the bank for a 2nd mortgage, that’s OK though because you won’t have time for any holidays until they’ve all gone, which will be in the region of 18 weeks after the first hatching.

All because you thought it would be cute to try breeding your beardies….. of course you can be lucky as in the first year it’s not unusual for a female to only have 1 or 2 small clutches (you hope).

We currently have a food bill around $120.00 per week, 5 vivs. 2 incubators and only 44 babies, having sold 13 two weeks ago.


----------



## Scoty88 (Jan 3, 2011)

_*Sorry If This Sounds Wrong But Not Meant To, But Would An Extra Foot Make A Differents Reason Say This Is My Male And Old Female Were In A Small Viv Why I Was Making The One I Have Now And They Mated Fine But After She Past All The Head Bobbing And Stuff Does Not Do It Any More Its Like Got Broken Heart LOL *_


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Unfortuntately I couldnt agree more there are way too many people breeding bearded dragons at the moment, because they are cute when they are young and often (unlike your situation) easy to breed. Although you haven't asked for this type of information I really don't want to be a part of the ever- growing list of bearded dragons that are being bred, there are just way too many at the moment. I wish you all the success and I hope you have enough cash/vivs to accomodate them in case you can't sell them, but I unfortunately do not want to be part of this


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Scoty88 said:


> _*Would An Extra Foot Make A Differents *_


Well yes, actually it will.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Scoty88 said:


> _*Sorry If This Sounds Wrong But Not Meant To, But Would An Extra Foot Make A Differents Reason Say This Is My Male And Old Female Were In A Small Viv Why I Was Making The One I Have Now And They Mated Fine But After She Past All The Head Bobbing And Stuff Does Not Do It Any More Its Like Got Broken Heart LOL *_


Is there any chance you can type without using capital letters for each word I'm finding it really difficult to read and it must be taking you a long time to type it lol! And I keep my single female in a 3ft viv (she is quite small) but for 2 I would definitely consider going slightly larger, they might be a bit cramped lol


----------



## Scoty88 (Jan 3, 2011)

_*To The Person About The Heat Mat Its Only Warm Were Heat Mat Is They Dont Go That Area Anyway Only At Night And Yes I Have All The Right Lighting I have A Zoo Med PowerSun Witch Is uva And uvb And Basking All In One.

To The Person With The Big Story Dont Mean To Be Rude But You Dont Know Me I Dont Want Breed Just Because There Cute I All Ready Have 9 Babies 3 Ready To Hatch Any Time Soon You Dont Know My Bank Account In For The Record Have The Money And Space The Reason Want Breed Them Is Because Intrested In The Morph Side Of Things So Thank You For The Info And I Understand What Your Saying And Agree But Am Not One Them People Who Breeding Because Their Cute.

To The Person About Viv Size I Will Look In To Upgrading Size.

And The Caps Things Sorry Its A Habit LOL

Also I Like Say I Love This Breed Of Animal And Agree With What Everyone Saying But Just Because You Get One Bad Apple Dont Mean Were All The Same.
*_


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Scoty88 said:


> _*To The Person About The Heat Mat Its Only Warm Were Heat Mat Is They Dont Go That Area Anyway Only At Night And Yes I Have All The Right Lighting I have A Zoo Med PowerSun Witch Is uva And uvb And Basking All In One.
> 
> To The Person With The Big Story Dont Mean To Be Rude But You Dont Know Me I Dont Want Breed Just Because There Cute I All Ready Have 9 Babies 3 Ready To Hatch Any Time Soon You Dont Know My Bank Account In For The Record Have The Money And Space The Reason Want Breed Them Is Because Intrested In The Morph Side Of Things So Thank You For The Info And I Understand What Your Saying And Agree But Am Not One Them People Who Breeding Because Their Cute.
> 
> ...


This is so difficult to read :lol2: well it seems to me that you are just going to have to be patient, try to get a bigger viv and just leave them to it, they will do the deed eventually I am sure.


----------



## Scoty88 (Jan 3, 2011)

_*sorry like i said its a habit and thank you for advise *_:2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Scoty88 said:


> _*sorry like i said its a habit and thank you for advise *_:2thumb:


Haha yay you changed it : victory:


----------



## Scoty88 (Jan 3, 2011)

you dont know how hard it is to type normal :lol2:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Scoty88 said:


> you dont know how hard it is to type normal :lol2:


I must say you are doing a very good job :lol2:


----------



## Scoty88 (Jan 3, 2011)

thank you :thumb:


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Scoty88 said:


> _*To The Person About The Heat Mat Its Only Warm Were Heat Mat Is They Dont Go That Area Anyway Only At Night And Yes I Have All The Right Lighting I have A Zoo Med PowerSun Witch Is uva And uvb And Basking All In One.*_
> 
> _*To The Person With The Big Story Dont Mean To Be Rude But You Dont Know Me I Dont Want Breed Just Because There Cute I All Ready Have 9 Babies 3 Ready To Hatch Any Time Soon You Dont Know My Bank Account In For The Record Have The Money And Space The Reason Want Breed Them Is Because Intrested In The Morph Side Of Things So Thank You For The Info And I Understand What Your Saying And Agree But Am Not One Them People Who Breeding Because Their Cute.*_
> 
> ...


Personally i think your missing the point but each to there own. I can't wish you luck on the mating but good luck keep happy healthy beardies.


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

what are the weights - mainly the female - also you shouldnt have a heat mat at all, and deffo not in the cool area! you should have a hot side with all heat-emiting items - and the cool side should have no heat emmiters at all....


----------

